# Upgrade the radio.



## lovemasin (Sep 30, 2021)

I have a cruze 2012 2.0 TDi EU model. And i have the standart radio (like this:https://carradio.ie/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/carradio-chevrolet-cruze-radio-stereo.jpg). I was looking to buy a used OEM radio that is batter. Can i just plug in the new one or will ther be a problem?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Programming will be a problem. It’s possible but also expensive.

There are some ‘okay’ Chinese units which probably fit just fine. Should have no problem shipping to Europe.


----------



## lovemasin (Sep 30, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> Programming will be a problem. It’s possible but also expensive.
> 
> There are some ‘okay’ Chinese units which probably fit just fine. Should have no problem shipping to Europe.


I got this ( 9.7 inch Android 10.1 Car Stereo for Chevrolet Cruze J300 2008-2012 GPS NAVI WIFI | eBay) andi got ghost tuch problem it wont keep the time and i can't reprogram the steering wheel buttons. What do i need to program in the "new" OEM radio?


----------



## lovemasin (Sep 30, 2021)

How about this:


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Just my opinion(s)...for what it's worth....:

Stay with the OEM. With all the electronics/computers...to change almost anything is asking for trouble. A radio is not only a radio. It controls other things too....and if not is still part of the electronic/computers system(s).

I guess something (supposivly) simple like swapping our a radio can be part of " you're not driving a car anymore...you're driving a computer".. A former HHR I had...I wanted a better radio. Went to a radio shop....guy said the radio would cost, say 150 bucks but he would have to charge me 400 bucks to program the thing to my car. Needless to say I stuck with the OEM radio.

Be careful...and good luck.


----------

